# Anna giving birth to Sugar video from 6/8/08



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I meant to put this up a lot sooner, but here it is now. With hilarious commentary thanks to my mother and I. lol
Thought it was a good video to put up since Anna likes to give birth standing up.

Sugar was born 6/8/08.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

good video!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yep very good video! She's a pro at that, hardly made any noise.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Great video! Man, she is a great kidder! Was that kid on the big side?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Sugar was actually pretty small. Her brothers came next but I didn't get video of that because they came within seconds of each other and you know how crazy that is. I was just getting ones nose cleaned off and the other was halfway out! lol


----------



## jazlyn (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice video :applaud:


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Thank you! I am hoping that Dixie does that well!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

wow, she is a pro! Nice video


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: nice video.....the rooster was rooting her on to...LOL :greengrin:


----------

